# Annual Health Check and Vaccs



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both girls did beautifully today. Very proud of them. Some of you may remember when Lola had her first year health check and vaccs she growled at the vet and I was told by said young vet that she was aggressive (bear in mind Lola had never reacted this way). Since this I have requested the more mature vet and we haven't had any problems and Lola was brilliant today again.  For the record Lola is cautious but not aggressive by any stretch. 

All good health wise! Vet was impressed with them and thought they were beautiful. 

Lola 9.8kg now  vet said around 10 is perfect for her she's nice and muscular. 

Nina is 6.8kg and vet would like her to be just over 7kg so a bit of beefing to do 

Always good to get a clean bill of health!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to hear that. 

Bailey got her check today too. Just over 9 kg. Her Luxating Patela seems to have settled and she should not need an operation.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy to hear that Bailey is doing well too. Hope that LP continues to improve!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good girl Lola.

Good to hear that Bailey's knees are not an urgent problem.

Kiki had her annual check up and boosters yesterday too - 9.4kg - no problem there - vet said she had excellent muscle tone and was obviously very fit (this might have had something to do with the ecstatic bouncy greeting that Kiki gave her )

However the vet said that there was plaque on her teeth and suggested that we put her on the Royal Canin dental vet diet. It looks like a yucky food to me only 29% protein with wheat gluten, rice, maize and maize flour as ingredients 2-6 on the list...
Mine have a grain free kibble or raw diet so I'm not happy with this.
I know that Kiki's mum has had problems with her teeth so suspect that there may be a genetic side to this - Kiki and Inzi have teh same diet and Inzi at 9 has hardly any plaque.
I do brush their teeth, but am thinking of getting some tropiclean tooth gel - seems to have good reviews - anyone else use it?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm not great at finding time for Poppy's teeth, we have that gel Marzi but it says something like an hour before or after eating and I never seem to be in the zone so it's very inconsistent -I'd do it before bed but she has some kibble  I've ordered some of this though http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plaque-Off-...TF8&qid=1408700072&sr=8-1&keywords=plaque+off but I really need a better routine


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.medicanimal.com/Cats/Dai...290000019580&gclid=CMXEjeDPpsACFRDItAodxz0AHQ

I've had the plaque off and to be honest not noticed a difference, this is quite good and available from a few places. I've seen the Tropiclens product but not purchased it, I think they're doing one to put in the water now too. If you feel confident enough Groomers on line do a ' pick' like a dentist has and I've seen great results with one of those , if you dare. My vet just suggested necks etc to get the teeth clean. x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I used the fish for dogs fish skin treats for my pair and they seem to have really made a difference to Molly. At her vet check when she was 2 her teeth were starting to get mucky and the vet said it was common for tiny dogs like her to have dental problems and she may well too. Our last check when she was 4 I was told her teeth were around the best they had seen for a small dog 

She has half a bonio every day and a couple of hard fish skin treats - her food is home cooked so wet food.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.
Kiki does have the occasional neck and also fish skin treats - they are the bingo reward after I've combed her through! So she has those pretty much daily.
Don't think I dare use the pick things.... I have been and bought some of the tropiclean gel - I'll let you know how I go with it. It says no food or water 30 mins before or after, so I think I'll plan on using it around Liz's bedtime as that is a daily event not usually associated with food!
Are we all agreed that Royal Canin Dental Diet stuff is not good?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Both girls did beautifully today. Very proud of them. Some of you may remember when Lola had her first year health check and vaccs she growled at the vet and I was told by said young vet that she was aggressive (bear in mind Lola had never reacted this way). Since this I have requested the more mature vet and we haven't had any problems and Lola was brilliant today again.  For the record Lola is cautious but not aggressive by any stretch.
> 
> All good health wise! Vet was impressed with them and thought they were beautiful.
> 
> ...


Great news. Bless little nina, I wish I had some beefing up to do - I desperately need to do some beefing down!! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be changing to that sort of diet without a much better reason than that to be honest.

When Molls was recovering after her pancreatitis episode she ate one of the Royal Canin special foods for a while and the ingredients were scary so even with that as a reason I was keen to get her on better food.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Good girl Lola.
> 
> Good to hear that Bailey's knees are not an urgent problem.
> 
> ...


Definitely don't go with the dental food! It's definitely not the answer. 

Lola is also naturally predisposed to plaque I have to say - on her fangs and tiny bit starting at the back - since starting her on raw the fangs are almost spotless - really marked improvement!! The acid in the tripe is great for teeth cleaning, more so than bone especially since the fangs aren't used for chewing so no way they will be clean with chewing. 

Although the vet is happy with Lola's teeth for her age and since since starting raw, she has told me to keep a close eye for continued improvement/deterioration as she can already tell she has the unfortunate predisposition. We brush daily here and Lola still has a bit of build up, we use plaque off and dog toothpaste. Haven't tried tropiclean though, might give it a go, oh and invest in some fish skins - same acids as the tripe.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> Kiki does have the occasional neck and also fish skin treats - they are the bingo reward after I've combed her through! So she has those pretty much daily.
> Don't think I dare use the pick things.... I have been and bought some of the tropiclean gel - I'll let you know how I go with it. It says no food or water 30 mins before or after, so I think I'll plan on using it around Liz's bedtime as that is a daily event not usually associated with food!
> Are we all agreed that Royal Canin Dental Diet stuff is not good?


No bad RC!! My vet said raw is best especially for teeth. Giving a dog carbs is like giving rock candy and pop to a baby. The ingredients in RC dental food is mostly carbs and obviously some horrible chemicals for cleaning teeth.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation, you said exactly what I felt re RC - I knew I could rely on you for an honest answer


----------

